# SSOTM - January, 2016- The Winners!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

We had a pretty good voting turn out this month and the credit goes to the top-quality nominees!

Here are your winners:

1st Place: Alvin261084 - Thor​












​2nd Place: PrideProducts - Antler and Kirinite​











​3rd Place: Antraxx - Heart of Darkness​











​​
Congratulations to this month's winners! Stay tuned for Slingshot of the Year!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Congratulations! All three is beautiful, and my votee is one of them  Wonderful!


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Gratz Alvin and the runners up. Awesome work.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Congrats to all!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Congrats to all that won and nominated!!!!!!


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Congrats to all!


----------



## RT- (Jan 9, 2014)

Any one of those could have come 1st in my eye -- exceptional craftsmanship.


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Congrats "A"! :king:

Congrats PrideProducts.

Congrats Antraxx.



Rip


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Spot on!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

All great! Excellent work! Congrats!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Congrats to the winners! And to all those nominated as well.


----------



## Firefly (May 12, 2015)

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

congratulations fellas! Absolute works of art


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Congratulations to the winners&#8230;&#8230;..LBH2


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

A well bellowed " You Go Boy!" for all contestants.

Splendid. Simply splendid.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Congratulation to all!


----------



## rtk (Jul 28, 2015)

What? January is not even close to over yet? What crazy screwed up stuff are you people cheering for? Am I being pranked? It's still January... I have a slingshot core made out of dog and elk fur, and spit.

Okay, is there an admin or moderator at this forum? Perhaps check a few posts and threads?


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

rtk said:


> What? January is not even close to over yet? What crazy screwed up stuff are you people cheering for? Am I being pranked? It's still January... I have a slingshot core made out of dog and elk fur, and spit.
> 
> Okay, is there an admin or moderator at this forum? Perhaps check a few posts and threads?


Hi RTK,

You can nominate a slingshot from December and in January you make a choice. After each closed month there is a nomination thread and a voting thread and then the announcement. Slingshot submitted in January can be nominated next month.

There is a detailed description on this and mostly every nomination thread has a header with all the information.

In short  if you work on your slingshot now and show it in this month you may win in the next! :wave:

Bests,

Tremo


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Enhorabuena :bowdown:


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Beautiful Work Fella's.. I'd love to have them all im my collecting.. Congratulations goes out to all that were nominated and all that won. Tim the Tool man was my vote, but the masses have spoken.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Congrats Alvin.


----------

